# A song, I was bored, ok?



## Bergile (Feb 16, 2003)

Yes, i was a bit bored, started humming the saved by the bell theme tune, and thought i would put some new words to it.
I know i am insane but i dont care.

When i'm wondering in Gondor,
And i'm really deep in thought,
I wonder where the fellowship has gone.
Boromir is dead,
Cos he got two in the head.
Legolas and Gimli have just gooone off,

IIt's allright,cos i've still got...
IIt's allright,cos i've still got...
IIt's allright cos i've still got Arwen
Doodoodoodoo

Well, Sam has got married,
And Frodo sailed the sea,
Along with Mithrandir and some elves.
Merry and Pip have gone
To live in the Shi-er
I'm getting kinda grumpy, cos no-one comes to visiiiiit,

IIt's allright etc...

Great,eh. Ahem.
By the way, its sposed to be sung by Aragorn if you didnt already get that. Maybe they could incorporate this song into the endc of the Return of the King film. Surely its not too late.


----------



## Angoreth (Feb 17, 2003)

lol, I thought it was good. btter thenn what i can do


----------



## Bergile (Feb 18, 2003)

*Surprising reaction*

Hey thanks, it was surprisingly difficult to work out words that fit in, it took me a whole half an hour to write i think and thats a long time for me. It was the first song ive ever written. Perhaps i could carve out a career as a song writer, ahhhhh the possibilities.


----------



## Angoreth (Feb 18, 2003)

lol, yes half an hour is quite a long time, as for the career I don't see why not. shoot for the stars.lol, I would like to here more keep it up.


----------



## Oren (Feb 19, 2003)

*wipes a tear from her eye* that was the most beautiful song I have ever encountered in my life... (lol)


----------



## Bergile (Feb 20, 2003)

I'll try and think of some other songs, just for your pleasure ofcourse.


----------

